# ASW E-Magazine is a Must Read!!



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

great site this will help me alot


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

I read the whole thing when I first found it...I downloaded the PDF and found it extremely interesting. Great articles on EI (I saw your site had this linked), mineralizing substrate, interesting aquascaping techniques...lots of great stuff! Thanks for sharing the link, Orlando!!


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Yes, an excellent resource indeed.  roud:


----------



## Breakerboy0 (Mar 8, 2008)

Another great issuse to an already great magazine.
The ammount of detail and knowlege has been a great asset to me.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

This is what every new person to planted tank's should read as well as veteran green wet thumbs. It truly is something the hobby has been waiting for.


----------

